
Show HN: De-anonymize WordPress users, comments and Gravatars - ChrisHerbert
http://wordpressexpose.chrisgherbert.com
======
ChrisHerbert
I've been concerned about the amount of author and commenter information that
the REST API exposes by default in 4.7+, and this site is an attempt to
illustrate how serious it can be.

Nothing here is new - people have been talking about the privacy implications
of Gravatar for nearly a decade, and the amount of data exposed by the REST
API has been pretty controversial. I thought that a easy-to-use tool showing
just how easy it is to reveal this information would be educational and,
hopefully, a little scary.

